# Television Gold



## cashtronx

Is there any PM in tv circuit boards? I am new to escrap and recycling. I am getting lots of tv boards. Does anyone have any knowledge?


----------



## Smack

At the bottom for PM content are CRT type but LCD and Plasma are better.


----------



## Geo

theres normally gold in any of the IC chips. im not all IC's have gold but most do.


----------



## johnny309

Depends of the time of manufacturing and the brand....(aka SONY...goes to high end)...but you will not find much percentace....
So...: in CRT TV best places to find PM is in conectors(gold platted only in digital types)....and the tuner(MLCC...)....
In LCD types....you can find MLCC...gold plated boards......
And in both case it is all about the SMD components...: rezistors,MLCC,tantalum capacitors....


----------



## ilikesilver

I dont want to hi jack this post, but when did they start making CRT monitors?, i have two monitors that are really small, not like CRTS and were built in 1990 according to the tag on the back of them. I know CRTS can be dangerous, so i dont mess with them, but was wondering on these really old tiny ones. tim


----------



## Geo

possibly an oscilloscope. make sure of what it is. i scrapped about a hundred oscilloscopes and a large percentage had gold plating on the inside walls of the cathode tube. only tubes that are porcelain will have a PM coating. some of them had a coating of Pd too.


----------



## burningsuntech

I received a 42 inch Samsung DLP television from a friend. After some digging, I found the processor board and DLP mirror chip in the front of the set. There appears to be some nice gold on these but they were the only board and Chip that was obvious. Looking forward to processing these beauties. Pic Shown.


----------



## copycat

large projection TVs have nice circuit boards


----------



## Smack

But take up a ton of space.


----------



## Bizness4you

So gold in the tv, what do you do with the the tube.


----------



## resabed01

I scrapped a 42" LCD TV yesterday, circa 2008. The LCD driver boards around the display panel has some nice gold plating on them. All together they had an equivalent of about a handful of RAM sticks (my guess).
Then the boards had some nice chips on them, I'll be scrapping those too.
The power supply board I always sell on ebay if it's working. They always turn a good profit.


----------



## Geo

flat screens and plasma tv's have some gold but the CRT type with a tube has virtually no PM value.


----------



## mbgillespi

I recently found a broken Panasonic 42 inch plasma TV, and the two layers of glass appear to have gold tracings. I couldn't find anything on the forum and wondered, has anyone ever tried to recover this gold? Is it worth the bother?


----------



## rotorpowa

Some of the old tvs had gold plated cards and sockets but not many, one that comes to mind is the old Phillips k9.


----------



## rickbb

The lines on that plasma glass are made of silver and carbon under a layer of magnesium oxide. 

Some people report to recover up to an ounce in a 42" plasma, although I have only been able to retrieve much less than that.


----------



## user 12009

Smack said:


> But take up a ton of space.


I have lost track of the big old projection set that have a FREE sign on them when I go to yard sales. They wont even fit in the back of my HHR


----------



## PlainsScrapper

In older televisions, the main board will sometimes have transistors with a gold plated ring and legs.


----------

